# Skull Hive



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

is that the tardis?


----------



## tibadoe (May 18, 2013)

Like it!


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

using the Tardis prevents swarming... bigger on the inside


----------



## Crsswift70 (Sep 9, 2013)

JakeDatc said:


> using the Tardis prevents swarming... bigger on the inside


 That shouldn't make sense to me, but it does.


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Crsswift70 said:


> That shouldn't make sense to me, but it does.


 of course
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY_Ry8J_jdw


----------



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well played. Well played!


----------



## urbanoutlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

Too bad you can't use a sonic screwdriver in lieu of a smoker 

The skull hive IS rather cool, but the TARDIS hive is in an entirely different league!


----------



## Kevtater (May 17, 2013)

Looks cool! Hope it's not bad luck. I use playing cards to identify my hives; two years in a row, the hives I stapled the ace of spades to died. Not using that card anymore.


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

Love the skull! 

While not a Doctor Who fan, I can appreciate the adaptation. Nice work.


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

those are both awesome


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Yeah, thats my Tardis hive.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?288020-Theme-Hives

Got a jack-o-lantern hive too.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?290105-Jack-o-Lantern-Hive


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

That Tardis is cool. It is going to be difficult to beat that masterpiece.


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome! Your bees won't have any trouble recognizing their home, that's for sure.

Love the Tardis, BTW.


----------

